# romantic dining and dancing in Orlando



## billnjune (Feb 23, 2012)

Im bringing my wife to Orlando in a few weeks and was wondering if here are any nice romantic restaurants in Orlando.  Also is there any place to take her dancing romantically We are older and dont really like the crazy music of this generation


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 23, 2012)

One idea is in Sanford (about 15-20 minutes north of downtown Orlando):

Rivership Romance

TS


----------



## bankr63 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Dinner, no Dancing*

Our favorite for a Romantic Dinner is Seasons 52 on Sand Lake Blvd.


----------



## momeason (Feb 24, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> One idea is in Sanford (about 15-20 minutes north of downtown Orlando):
> 
> Rivership Romance
> 
> TS



Sounds nice. We may try this in early June.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 25, 2012)

A little bit fancy, and perhaps 'romantic'

A Land Remembered

go to restaurant.com, buy a $100 certificate (off $200 bill)
They let our drinks count toward the $200 spent (not a usual allowance)

Get the chateau briande (spelling?)

We did it, this might fit the bill for you too.

Pat


----------



## DVB42 (Feb 26, 2012)

"Victoria and Alberts" is very nice and romantic but expensive.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 26, 2012)

What days will you be here


----------

